# Diamond Deluxe Dog Boxes



## hk5132 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can anyone give me any input on these boxes? Are they durable, well put together? Any input would be help full. I am looking to buy one for my 2 labs.

Thanks!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a 2 hole from them. I bought from them because they were the best I could afford at the time. I have had minor issues with the box but nothing to get overly upset about. It has served me well in the 4 years I have had it. It has not been "babied" over the years, so considering how much I use it and the wear and tear it has held up okay.

If I could do it again I would of gone with a higher end dog box......I am in the process of replacing my 2 hole with a topper now.

FOM


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Based on my personal experience I would stay completely away from Diamond Deluxe (aka Jackson Creek Manufacturing).


----------



## hk5132 (Nov 14, 2007)

What about Premier Aluminum in Tulsa, OK? Anyone have a phone number or website? I heard they were good also.


----------



## Tha Dick (Jul 25, 2007)

Have not had any problems with mine for 4 years now.


----------



## dturner (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a 2 hole crossover box from them and have been very disappointed in the durability and quality of the box overall. You get what you pay for and their boxes are cheaper than most.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a 2 hole diamond deluxe for sale give me a call 270 952 1650 camron


----------

